
Here Are (Approximately) 3000 Free Data Sources You Can Use Right Now (Forbes) - silikn
https://www.forbes.com/sites/metabrown/2017/06/30/here-are-approximately-3000-free-sources-for-data-you-can-use-right-now/#48da1c4c3c75
======
Oatseller
tl;dr [https://pastebin.com/XSwPHVCC](https://pastebin.com/XSwPHVCC)

